# Flourocarbonfragen...



## derVincder (3. Januar 2018)

Hi, 

 die meisten angeln mit Flourocarbon auf Barsch. Viele sagen, das man aber nur das "Zeug" nehmen sollte, wenn ein sehr sehr schlechter Hechtbestand in dem Gewässer ist, da man sonnst, was sich eigtl selbst versteht, viele Fische verliert. Wie handhabt Ihr das.

 Mfg derVincder|wavey:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Willkommen, Namensvetter?! 

 Fluoro auf Hecht gibt immer Disskussionen. Die einen meinen es ist ab einer bestimmten Stärke Hechtsicher, die anderen halten dagegen. Fakt ist, auch mit dickem Fluoro besteht immer die Gefahr, dass das Vorfach den kürzeren zieht. Geh auf Nummer sicher und tu dir und vor allem dem Fisch einen Gefallen, in dem du mit Fluoro nicht in Hechtgewässern fischt.

 Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung und soll keine anderen Herangehensweisen angreifen!


----------



## Franky (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Für mich hat Fluoro-Carbon keinerlei Vorteile. Bei gleichem Durchmesser zu Monofil aus Copolymer/Nylon geringere Tragkraft. Die angeblich höhere Abriebfestigkeit bringt mir dabei nichts, genauso wenig wie das höhere spezifische Gewicht. Vom höheren Preis mal abgesehen...
An eine geringere Sichtigkeit im klaren Wasser "glaube" ich nicht, da alles, was nicht mit Wasser identisch ist, m. E. bei entsprechendem Lichteinfall einen "Schatten" wirft und somit genauso sichtbar ist, wie alles andere.
Also nehme ich, sofern keine Hechtgefahr besteht, kein Fluoro-Carbon und ansonsten Stahl!


----------



## jkc (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



derVincder schrieb:


> Hi,
> ....Wie handhabt Ihr das.
> 
> Mfg derVincder|wavey:



Moin, ich kenne kein Gewässer in dem es keine Hechte gibt, von daher benutze ich bei jedem Spinnköder immer auch ein Stahlvorfach; egal ob der Zielfisch Forelle, Barsch, Zander oder Wels ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Fische nur am MLK ohne Stahl, denn da soll der Hechtbestand ja sehr gering sein. Kenne zumindest niemanden, der da einen Hecht gefangen hat.


----------



## Tinca52 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Bei Hechtgefahr nur ! Stahl, ich sage es aus Erfahrung. Dank Fluoro - Carbon
habe ich paar schöne Hechte verloren.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Ich sehe das sogar so extrem, das ich der Meinung bin, das jeder Seinen Angelschein abgeben sollte,
 der ohne Stahl auf Hecht angelt. 
Leider ist es Mode geworden seit einige (gesponserte ) Angler für Fluocarbon Werbung machen.
Dire meisten davon haben noch nicht mal 1000 Hechte gefangen.
Ich finde das unverantwortlich. Schon ein verluderter Hecht ist einer zuviel.
Mal abgesehen davon, man fängt nicht mehr- Ein dickes Vorfach ist wesentlich auffälliger als ein dünnes Stahlvorfach.
Da benutzt man möglichst dünne Schnüre und haut sich dann ein 90er Vorfach davor. Was für ein Schwachfug-
Ausserdem beieinflusst ein diches Vorfach und den Köderlauf und die Absinkphase extrem.


----------



## DrDosenbier (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Ich verwende Fluorocarbon gerne beim Barschangeln (Wurm am Dropshot-Rig)




 Dito. Ein Muss bei vorsichtigen Barschen. Beim Dropshoten steigen verhältnismäßig selten (bei mir noch nie) Hechte ein. Denke, ob man Stahl vorschaltet ist vor allen eine Frage des Hechtbestandes, der Spotkenntnis und letzten Endes der Angelmethode.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Einmal kann das passieren, .



Ja, aber warum muss das denn jeden 1x passieren.
Es muss doch nicht sein, dass jede Menge Hechte verludern, nur das jeder seine persönlichen Erfahrungen sammel kann.#t


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Dito. Ein Muss bei vorsichtigen Barschen. Beim Dropshoten steigen verhältnismäßig selten (bei mir noch nie) Hechte ein. Denke, ob man Stahl vorschaltet ist vor allen eine Frage des Hechtbestandes, der Spotkenntnis und letzten Endes der Angelmethode.



Ich habe beim Drop-Shotten vom Boot aus auf Barsche schon viele kleine Hechte gefangen. Vorteil beim Drop-Shot Rig ist aber, dass acuh die Hechte ganz oft ziemlich weit vorne hängen. Verluste durch Vorfachbruch sind daher beim Drop-Shotten zum Glück eher selten.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Dropshot schrieb:


> wie gesagt, Fluo-Dropshot nur mit WURM.
> Da ist bisher noch nie ein Hecht eingestiegen.
> 
> Für allg. Raubfisch-Dropshot mit totem Köfi oder gummi bastle ich die Rigs aus Stahl.



Absolut vernünftige Einstellung :m


----------



## west1 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Dropshot schrieb:


> wie gesagt, Fluo-Dropshot nur mit WURM.
> Da ist bisher noch nie ein Hecht eingestiegen.



Das liegt aber nicht am Wurm sondern an der Köderführung.

Ich hatte vor Jahren in der Hechtschonzeit mit  Wurm am Splitshotrig mehr Hechte bis ca. 80cm als Barsche, erst als ich auf Dropshot umgestiegen bin gabs keinen Hecht mehr.
Von den Hechte wurde jeder gekeschert, die hingen alle samt ziemlich Spitz.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich sehe das sogar so extrem, das ich der Meinung bin, das jeder Seinen Angelschein abgeben sollte,
> der ohne Stahl auf Hecht angelt.



Du Pharisäer.....im eigenen I-Shop aber munter Fluo in Stärken von 30-60mm anbieten, die zum Barsch- und Zanderangeln wohl kaum bis gar keine Verwendung mehr finden und andererseits noch so dünn sind, dass sie zum Hechtangeln tatsächlich nicht zu gebrauchen sind!
Was soll man daraus schließen?


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



> Was soll man daraus schließen?



Dass ein Schuhhändler nicht nur seine eigene Schuhgröße verkaufen darf, sondern durchaus auch Schuhgrößen die die Kunden gerne hätten 

Abgesehen davon gibts schon auch Zanderangler die auch stärkeres FC als Vorfach verwenden. 

Ich persönlich würde z.B. ein 0,60er FC aber auch als ein geeignetes Pilkvorfach ansehen oder als als geeigneten snagleader / Schlagschnur beim Karpfenangeln.


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Womit angelt man denn auf Zander wenn nicht mit 0,3-0,6mm? Ich denke das sind genau die Stärken die ich wählen würde, wenn ich es nicht kategorisch ablehnen würde.

Grüße JK


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Franky schrieb:


> Für mich hat Fluoro-Carbon keinerlei Vorteile. ...



Ich nutze zum Hechtangeln auch nur dünne Stahlvorfächer. Mittlerweile sogar eher dickere 7x7 Vorfächer. Leider habe ich mit FC (0,75mm) schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Seit ich meinen Traumfisch damit verloren habe, kommt das nie wieder dran. Bis heute habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen deshalb. Ich hoffe nur das der Ausnahmehecht sich selbst vom Köder befreien konnte.

Aber einen RIESEN Vorteil hat FC im Vergleich zu Stahl und das ist die Knickunempfindlichkeit. Ein FC Vorfach bleibt immer schön stramm und ohne Knicke. Bei Stahl hat man sehr schnell Knicke im Vorfach. Ich verbrauche daher mehr Stahl, als ich es bei FC tun würde. Sonst stimme ich dir absolut zu. Es gibt keinen Vorteil bei FC für das Hechtfischen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Du Pharisäer.....im eigenen I-Shop aber munter Fluo in Stärken von 30-60mm anbieten, die zum Barsch- und Zanderangeln wohl kaum bis gar keine Verwendung mehr finden und andererseits noch so dünn sind, dass sie zum Hechtangeln tatsächlich nicht zu gebrauchen sind!
> Was soll man daraus schließen?



Es gibt wirklich Gewässer wo es keine Hechte gibt.
Ausserdem ist es auch bei Meeresangler sehr beliebt.|bla:

Ich musste mich leider auch von der Einstellung verabschieden nur das in meinem Shop anzubieten was ich für richtig halte, das hat nur bedingt funktioniert.

Aber ich vertrete nun mal meine Meinung und rate jedem davon ab Fluocarbon für Hecht zu benutzen, obwohl das meinem Umsatz schaden könnte.:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



bastido schrieb:


> ein Titanvorfach ran .


Bin ich auch wieder von ab. Titan hat die blöde Eigenschaft ohne Vorwarnung wegen Ermüdung zu brechen.
Beim Stahl sehe ich es wenn ich es austauschen muss.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Bin ich auch wieder von ab. Titan hat die blöde Eigenschaft ohne Vorwarnung wegen Ermüdung zu brechen.
> Beim Stahl sehe ich es wenn ich es austauschen muss.



Höre ich NICHT zum ersten Mal.
Ist mir persönlich aber noch nie passiert. Es läuft zum Spinnfischen dann doch aufs 1x7 hinaus 

Den einzig wirklich üblen Vorfachbruch beim Hechtangeln hatte ich übrigens auf Authanic Wire. Wäre eigentlich ein interessantes Zeug fürs Naturköderangeln, aber da tu ich mich mittlerweile dann doch etwas schwer mit dem Vertrauen...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> . Es läuft zum Spinnfischen dann doch aufs 1x7 hinaus



Richtig.:m
Ist schön preiswert und tut nicht weh, wenn man es alle 3 Hechte austauschen muss.
Ausserdem sieht man sofort jede Beschädigung. 

Wenn man es selber baut liegt man bei ca. 31 Cent
( 50 cm 1x7 = 5 Cent, 2x Hülsen= 6 Cent, Wirbel und Snap je 10 Cent)


----------



## Welpi (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Du Pharisäer.....im eigenen I-Shop aber munter Fluo in Stärken von 30-60mm anbieten, die zum Barsch- und Zanderangeln wohl kaum bis gar keine Verwendung mehr finden und andererseits noch so dünn sind, dass sie zum Hechtangeln tatsächlich nicht zu gebrauchen sind!
> Was soll man daraus schließen?



Dass ich z.B. das 0,60 zum Huchenfischen verwende?


----------



## Wingsuiter (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Ich kann gar nicht verstehen, warum diese Diskussion bzw. Frage immer wieder aufkommt.;+
 Eigentlich sollte es doch klar sein, sobald Hechte im Gewässer vorkommen ist Stahl Pflicht.
 Ich fische selber 7x7 von StanMar, die sind so unauffällig, dass ich noch nie das Gefühl hatte einen Hecht aufgrund des Stahls verloren zu haben, gerade da es definitiv unauffälliger ist wie so dickes Fluoro.
 Ich fische Fluoro nur in meiner heimischen Talsperre, und da auch Dicken von 0.26 daher weiß ich auch nicht warum der Kollege es nicht verkaufen sollte, solang es gekauft wird.

 Leider lassen sich wohl zu viele von den Youtube und TV Anglern beeinflussen...


----------



## Fruehling (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Ich kann gar nicht verstehen, warum diese Diskussion bzw. Frage immer wieder aufkommt.;+
> Eigentlich sollte es doch klar sein, sobald Hechte im Gewässer vorkommen ist Stahl Pflicht....



Mir geht's auch so! Ebenso schwer zu verstehen ist für mich, daß auch bei Fragen nach der Knickanfälligkeit beim Stahl und der Bruchanfälligkeit des 1x1-er TiNi-Materials in der Regel niemand auf die überragenden Eigenschaften des 7x1er TiNi-Materials hinweist und deshalb das empfiehlt. #d

Gerade so, als gäbe es das gar nicht. |rolleyes


----------



## Deep Down (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

@tommi
Dann verkaue wenigstens auch Fluo mit 0,90, besser noch 1,00 mm, aufwärts! Das mittlere Zeuch ist nämlich für Hechte brandgefährlich und völlig ungeeignet. Und wer sich regelmässig mit dicken Hechten präsentiert, sollte das schon deshalb machen, da sonst einige glauben könnten, dass das von Dir angebotene Zeuch dafür geeignet ist!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Deep Down schrieb:


> dass das von Dir angebotene Zeuch dafür geeignet ist!



Es ist nicht für Hechte geeignet. Auch in dicker nicht.
Aber das sage ich auch jeden.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Welpi schrieb:


> Dass ich z.B. das 0,60 zum Huchenfischen verwende?



Oder zwischen Stahl und Geflochtene.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Es ist nicht für Hechte geeignet. Auch in dicker nicht.


Doch, ist es!

Aber den Streit lösen wir eh nicht!


----------



## Fruehling (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Es ist nicht für Hechte geeignet. Auch in dicker nicht....





Deep Down schrieb:


> Doch, ist es!
> 
> Aber den Streit lösen wir eh nicht!




Man bekommt's aber schön aufgelöst: Es ist (auch) für Hechte, völlig unnötig!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Wenn man nicht mit einem extremen Fanatismus und der einzig wahren Überzeugung an die Sache ran geht, wird es gleich viel leichter ... 

Stahl und oft bestens passend der günstige 1x7 ist das richtige für's Hechtangeln! (punkt). 

Wenn man Hälfte Zander und Hälfte Hechtbisse hat, ist es auch klar, zählt als Hechtangeln.

Aber, es gibt erstens andere Fische und manchmal auch ganz andere untypische Bedingungen. 
Ob Fliegenfischen mit Kleingebinde,  stippen auf Rotaugen, oder feines Spinnen auf typische Barschstandplätze mit kleinsten Spinnern, oder auf Forellen an der Oberfläche, da kommt mir kein Stahl dran, weils nicht passt und nicht mehr fängig ist.
Monsterbaits am Sondervorfach sind auch so eine Sache, manches kann Stahl nicht gut, etwa starkes rucken.

Auch wenn überall bei mir in den Gewässern Hechte vorkommen, oder prinzipiell sogar überall vorkommen können. :g

Ich hatte Hechte (Hechtleins) schon an den Maden anner Matchrute, an Forellen und Barschködern, aber das ist meist kein wirkliches Problem, vor allem, wenn man die eigentlich gleich ranziehen kann. 

Und, fürs Bedenken: Bei Winzlingsködern, etwa kleine Fliegen oder Madenhaken ist ein mögliches Abkommen mit Haken auch nicht die Katastrophe für den kleinen Hecht. 
Mir kommen aber keine ab (toi toi toi), außer überhaupt schon mal beim Rausheben im Kescher, erst dann Mono-Faden ab. Das ist aber dann egal. 

Wenn man zwar unwahrscheinlich aber möglicherweise auch Hechte an die Kleinköder bekommen kann, dann sollte man wenigstenseinen geeigneten Kescher für Überraschungen parat haben. Funzt zumindest bisher super, wenn man ruhig bleibt und auf Experimente wie Handlandung verzichtet, oder unvorbereitet versucht den Fisch zu stranden oder sowas. Auch schütteln sich viele Hechte gleich wieder los, wenn man sie lässt - man muss den nicht unbedingt qualvoll für alle beteiligten rausholen.

Und schwupps, gibts eigentlich keine unlösbaren Probleme mehr! :m


----------



## Hezaru (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Ich sach mal so:
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein FC-Vorfach( 0,7-1,0) bei Hechtchance (nicht Gefahr|supergri) Vorteile bringen kann.
Steif wie ein Rundeisen und in der besprochenen Stärke muss es irgendwie sichtbar sein, egal was die Werbung sagt.
Bei Stahl, ob gebunden oder selbst gequetscht mach ich immer einen Zugtest und hab Vertrauen in meine Montage, hilft sehr.
Nur mal so:
Wieso sollte ich 0,8 mm verwenden wenn ich mit 0,3 das gleiche 
Ergebnis habe...


----------



## Fruehling (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ich sach mal so:
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein FC-Vorfach( 0,7-1,0) bei Hechtchance (nicht Gefahr|supergri) Vorteile bringen kann.
> Steif wie ein Rundeisen und in der besprochenen Stärke muss es irgendwie sichtbar sein, egal was die Werbung sagt.
> Bei Stahl, ob gebunden oder selbst gequetscht mach ich immer einen Zugtest und hab Vertrauen in meine Montage, hilft sehr.
> ...





Dropshot schrieb:


> Ich bastle mir meinen Kram gerne spontan am  Wasser, und da nervt das Hantieren mit Werkzeug und Quetschhülsen usw  ein wenig. Ich machs aber trotzdem. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass die  dicke Hechtmutti mit dem Köder und mehreren Drillingen im Maul  davonschwimmt... da könnte ich nicht mehr gut schlafen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




#6


Ich habe mir irgendwann noch eine andere Frage gestellt: Man angelt mit Ködern, die in vielen Fällen aussehen wie ein geschmückter Weihnachtsbaum in Klein, die klappern und rasseln und sich keinesfalls exakt wie der Futterfisch bewegen. Warum also sollte gerade das Stückchen Metallgeflecht vor dem Köder, das vom Zielfisch wahrscheinlich als Gras oder als ein Ästchen wahrgenommen wird, einen Biß vereiteln?

Mumpitz hoch 13!

Für die Unverbesserlichen: Wenn durch mein konsequentes Verwenden von hechtsicherem Vorfach ein Fisch weniger verludert, verzichte ich dafür gerne auf 5 wahrscheinlich auch mit FC nicht gefangene Barsche oder Zander.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Fruehling schrieb:


> #6
> 
> 
> Ich habe mir irgendwann noch eine andere Frage gestellt: Man angelt mit Ködern, die in vielen Fällen aussehen wie ein geschmückter Weihnachtsbaum in Klein, die klappern und rasseln und sich keinesfalls exakt wie der Futterfisch bewegen. Warum also sollte gerade das Stückchen Metallgeflecht vor dem Köder, das vom Zielfisch wahrscheinlich als Gras oder als ein Ästchen wahrgenommen wird, einen Biß vereiteln?
> ...



#6#6#6


----------



## fusselfuzzy (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Fruehling schrieb:


> #6
> 
> 
> Ich habe mir irgendwann noch eine andere Frage gestellt: Man angelt mit Ködern, die in vielen Fällen aussehen wie ein geschmückter Weihnachtsbaum in Klein, die klappern und rasseln und sich keinesfalls exakt wie der Futterfisch bewegen. Warum also sollte gerade das Stückchen Metallgeflecht vor dem Köder, das vom Zielfisch wahrscheinlich als Gras oder als ein Ästchen wahrgenommen wird, einen Biß vereiteln?
> ...



#6#6#6
Lieber 10 Schneidertage als ein verluderter Hecht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Gefällt mir, kein einseitiger Fanatismus, an der Praxis orientiert. Fange bei uns wegen 1 - 3 Hechten max. im Jahr als unerwünschter Beifang nicht mit Stahl an, speziell nicht beim Barscheln, aber auch nicht bei Zander.. 

Wer das will, dem werd ichs aber nie absprechen..

Zusammen gefasst gefällt mir das aber vom Nordlichtangler:



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht mit einem extremen Fanatismus und der einzig wahren Überzeugung an die Sache ran geht, wird es gleich viel leichter ...
> 
> Stahl und oft bestens passend der günstige 1x7 ist das richtige für's Hechtangeln! (punkt).
> 
> ...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, kein einseitiger Fanatismus, an der Praxis orientiert. Fange bei uns wegen 1 - 3 Hechten max. im Jahr als unerwünschter Beifang nicht mit Stahl an, speziell nicht beim Barscheln, aber auch nicht bei Zander..
> 
> Wer das will, dem werd ichs aber nie absprechen..
> 
> Zusammen gefasst gefällt mir das aber vom Nordlichtangler:



Man kann als Beifang Hecht nie ausschliesen, selbst auf Mais ode rBoilies haben Hechte schon gebissen. Wenns dann passiert muss man halt schauen dass alles gut geht, so wie von Nordlichtangler schon geschrieben geht das dann auch ganz gut!

In "meinen" Gewässern hab ich da keine andere Wahl ich muss halt mit Stahl arbeiten, ob ich deswegen weniger gefangen habe oder fangen werde ist mir aber auch wurscht Hauptsache ich kann , für mich, behaupten ich hab die Sicherheit eingebaut die ich für nötig finde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Hauptsache ich kann , für mich, behaupten ich hab die Sicherheit eingebaut *die ich für nötig finde.*


Genau!!


#6#6#6


----------



## Fruehling (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Das traue ich Dir auch zu, in der Realität scheint aber leider der nur durchschnittlich vernunftbegabte Mensch nicht in der Lage zu sein, ausreichend Intelligenz und Verantwortung in sein Handeln zu legen.



Und wennn er dazu in der Lage ist, spricht man beim Angeln von Waidgerechtigkeit. :vik:


----------



## Gast (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> In "meinen" Gewässern hab ich da keine andere Wahl ich muss halt mit Stahl arbeiten,...........


Eine Wahl hat man immer  
Ich habe glaube ich noch nie einen Hecht durch Schnurbruch verloren, oder eben weil er mir etwas durchgebissen hat.
Ok, die letzten 10 Jahre aber war es mit Sicherheit keiner.
Glück, Zufall, Blödheit ?
Wer weiß es schon so genau und ich habe nicht wenige Hechte gefangen bei ca. 250 Angeltage/ Jahr.
Kommt wohl sehr viel darauf an wie man fischt.
Ich fische allerding zu 95% vertikal vom Boot aus.
Oft auch DS mit Köderfisch und dabei sitzt der Haken immer ganz vorne oder eben im Maulwinkel.
Ich schwöre, sollte ich den ersten Hecht verlieren weil er mir das Vorfach durchtrennt werde ich nur noch Stahl benutzen, aber vorher nicht.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Das traue ich Dir auch zu, *in der Realität scheint aber leider der nur durchschnittlich vernunftbegabte Mensch nicht in der Lage zu sein, ausreichend Intelligenz und Verantwortung in sein Handeln zu legen*.



Jedem tierchen sein pläsierchen


----------



## fusselfuzzy (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Eine Wahl hat man immer
> Ich habe glaube ich noch nie einen Hecht durch Schnurbruch verloren, oder eben weil er mir etwas durchgebissen hat.
> Ok, die letzten 10 Jahre aber war es mit Sicherheit keiner.
> Glück, Zufall, Blödheit ?
> ...



Klar eine Wahl hat jeder und immer. Ich hab das halt so für mich Entschieden andere müssen das für sich selbst entscheiden!

Ich Angel zwar auch immer mal wieder vom Boot aber meist halt vom Ufer zwecks der nicht Seetauglichkeit meiner Holden und da sie auch oft angelt dann halt vom Ufer aus.

Dropshot ist nicht so meins ich bleib da lieber beim klassischen Spinnen ob mit Kunst oder Köderfisch kommt immer drauf an und sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Eine Wahl hat man immer
> Ich habe glaube ich noch nie einen Hecht durch Schnurbruch verloren, oder eben weil er mir etwas durchgebissen hat.
> Ok, die letzten 10 Jahre aber war es mit Sicherheit keiner.
> Glück, Zufall, Blödheit ?
> ...



Dann scheint man beim Vertikalangeln evtl. mehr Glück zu haben. Das es beim normalen Spinnfischen def. nicht so läuft kann man auf diversen Videos im Netz begutachten.


----------



## DrDosenbier (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Morgen...

 Zum Thema FC und Sichtbarkeit gab es doch mal einen Test. Tatsächlich ist es sogut wie unsichtbar, während normale Mono oder Geflochtene den Eindruck von Ankertauen erwecken. (Stahl wurde leider nicht getestet) Es gibt sicher Gewässer wo das keine Rolle spielt, woanders aber eben doch.
 Bei meinen Einstieg in die Spinnfischerei (Zielfisch Barsch) benutzte ich ausschließlich Stahlvorfächer. Das ganze allerdings völlig erfolglos. Nachläufer und Anstupser hatte ich ohne Ende, aber keinen einzigen Biß. Das änderte sich erst mit dem Wechsel auf FC. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass meine schwerste Rute bis 30g geht, ich aber meist im Bereich 3 - 10 Gramm fische. Weiterhin benutze ich ausschließlich Einzelhaken auch bei Wobblern und Blechködern.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Morgen...
> 
> Zum Thema FC und Sichtbarkeit gab es doch mal einen Test. Tatsächlich ist es sogut wie unsichtbar, während normale Mono oder Geflochtene den Eindruck von Ankertauen erwecken. (Stahl wurde leider nicht getestet) Es gibt sicher Gewässer wo das keine Rolle spielt, woanders aber eben doch.
> Bei meinen Einstieg in die Spinnfischerei (Zielfisch Barsch) benutzte ich ausschließlich Stahlvorfächer. Das ganze allerdings völlig erfolglos. Nachläufer und Anstupser hatte ich ohne Ende, aber keinen einzigen Biß. Das änderte sich erst mit dem Wechsel auf FC. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass meine schwerste Rute bis 30g geht, ich aber meist im Bereich 3 - 10 Gramm fische. Weiterhin benutze ich ausschließlich Einzelhaken auch bei Wobblern und Blechködern.



Zum Thema FC gibt es was die Sichtbarkeit angeht auch unterschiedliche Meinungen. Habe kürzlich das hier dazu gelesen:

https://fischundfang.de/die-wahrheit-ueber-fluorocarbon/


----------



## Aalbubi (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Man muss es ja irgendwie anpreisen. Eine Spule a 25m Flourocarbon kostet ja um die 5-10 Euro. Als ich in das Drop-Shot angeln reinschnuppern wollte, sagte mir ein Mitarbeiter, das ich lieber ne gute Mono nehmen soll. 

Der Link von Franz_16 zeigt ja einen kleinen Versuch. Der Versuch wurde zwar nicht von einem Physiker durchgeführt, aber die Ergebnisse (falls auch andere zu solchen Erkenntnissen gekommen sind) erfüllen den Sinn und Zweck der Materialbeschreibung von FC. Danke also für den Link!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Zum Thema FC gibt es was die Sichtbarkeit angeht auch unterschiedliche Meinungen. Habe kürzlich das hier dazu gelesen:
> 
> https://fischundfang.de/die-wahrheit-ueber-fluorocarbon/



Danke für den Link.
Der Artikel bestätigt das was ich mir schon immer gedacht habe. Weiter wie bisher auch Mono und Stahl da weiss ich was ich hab und wenns nen Fisch weniger gibt, was solls Hauptsache Angeln und nix verludert!


----------



## DrDosenbier (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Zum Thema FC gibt es was die Sichtbarkeit angeht auch unterschiedliche Meinungen. Habe kürzlich das hier dazu gelesen:
> 
> https://fischundfang.de/die-wahrheit-ueber-fluorocarbon/



Hi, Danke! Der Artikel spiegelt es ja grundsätzlich wieder; bestimmte Angeleien können von FC profitieren bei anderen ist es schlichtweg unnötig/falsch. Bei mir hat es letzten Endes auch den Unterschied gemacht. Wer anderseits vorher mit Mono oder Stahl gut gefangen hat, brauch sicher keinen teuren Umstieg auf FC-Vorfach.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Tja. Ich habe mich kürzlich mit einem sehr aktiven und erfolgreichen Fliegenfischer unterhalten und ihn gefragt ob er mit FC mehr fängt als mit Mono. Ganz klare Antwort: Ja - ohne jeden Zweifel! 

Ich selber angel auf Zander manchmal aus Faulheit ganz ohne Vorfach und binde einfach einen Gummifisch direkt an die Neongelbe Geflochtene Hauptschnur. Recht viel "sichtbarer" gehts überhaupt nicht mehr. Fängt aber auch. (siehe Anhang).


----------



## fusselfuzzy (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Kann das ganze aber nicht auch einfach nur daher kommen weil man es sich "einbildet" mit FC besser zu fangen und daher mehr Vertrauen hat also deswegen besser fängt?


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Tja. Ich habe mich kürzlich mit einem sehr aktiven und erfolgreichen Fliegenfischer unterhalten und ihn gefragt ob er mit FC mehr fängt als mit Mono. Ganz klare Antwort: Ja - ohne jeden Zweifel!



Der Kerl hat mehr als recht#6!



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Kann das ganze aber nicht auch einfach nur daher kommen weil man es sich "einbildet" mit FC besser zu fangen und daher mehr Vertrauen hat also deswegen besser fängt?



Nein ist Tatsache und nicht nur bei mir!


----------



## DrDosenbier (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Denke, dass ist auch eine Gewässerfrage. Hab es ja woanders schon beschrieben, mein Hausgewässer ist glasklar und hat einen sehr guten Bestand an Futter. Blutegel, Krebse, Wasserinsekten und extrem viel Fischbrut/Jungfische. Wenn man die Stellen kennt, trifft man auf Großbarsche in 10 oder 15er Trupps. Die sind wiederum sehr vorsichtig und zurückhaltend. Von den Zandern hier will ich gar nicht erst sprechen.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



west1 schrieb:


> Der Kerl hat mehr als recht#6!
> 
> 
> 
> *Nein ist Tatsache und nicht nur bei mir!*



OK und wie hast du das festgestellt? Fangbuch oder wie?
dann müsst ichs vielleicht auch mal probieren nur definitiv nicht bei Hechtgefahr!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Das wirklich zu verifizieren, an was bessere /schlechtere Fänge liegen, das müsste an Hand der vielen möglichen Aspekte und Details aber ne lange Versuchsreihe werden..

Stahl, wenn gezielt auf Hecht oder bei großer Hechtgefahr.

Ansonsten nach Geschmack...


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Ich schreibs jetzt halt mal und dann könnt ihr mich zerreisen so lange ihr wollt. #c

Vor Jahren hatte ich mal 14 Tage (4 halbe Angeltage) lang Ein Hardmono von Climax ausprobiert und glaub insgesamt 16 Hechte und ein paar Barsche gefangen. So ein Ergebnis hatte ich vorher so gut wie nie. Bin dann aber wieder zurück auf Stahl.
Ein Jahr später habe ich wieder Auf Hardmono und FC gewechselt und die Stückzahlen wurden wieder mehr. 
Seither habe ich ein paar hundert Hechte gefangen und keiner hat die Schnur durchgebissen. Ein paar Jahre früher gingen mir im Rhein zwei große Hechte flöten die sich in die Strömung stellen und nur mit dem Kopf schüttelten bis das neue 12 Kg Stahl durch war. Soll jetzt aber nicht heißen dass FC besser ist als Stahl.
Ich verwende das Zeugs nicht weil ich Hecht fangen will, die sind nur Beifang. Ich angle hauptsächlich auf Barsch und auch bei denen ist das Fangergebnis gestiegen.
In diesem Sinne weiter machen!


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Tja. Ich habe mich kürzlich mit einem sehr aktiven und erfolgreichen Fliegenfischer unterhalten und ihn gefragt ob er mit FC mehr fängt als mit Mono. Ganz klare Antwort: Ja - ohne jeden Zweifel!



Oha, das wiederum find ich sehr interessant. Kannst Du bitte noch was zu dem Gespräch schreiben? Das ganze Vorfach aus FC oder nur das Tippet? Und: Gibt es verjüngte Fliegenvorfächer aus FC?


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, das wiederum find ich sehr interessant. Kannst Du bitte noch was zu dem Gespräch schreiben? Das ganze Vorfach aus FC oder nur das Tippet? Und: Gibt es verjüngte Fliegenvorfächer aus FC?



Da habe ich leider nicht im Detail nachgefragt - ich habe vom Fliegenfischen so gut wie keine Ahnung.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



west1 schrieb:


> Ein paar Jahre früher gingen mir im Rhein zwei große Hechte flöten die sich in die Strömung stellen und nur mit dem Kopf schüttelten bis das neue 12 Kg Stahl durch war.



Dann hattest du aber def. entweder schlechte Fertigvorfächer benutzt oder sehr bescheiden selbst gearbeitet. An normalen Zandergeschirr mit einer herkömmlichen Stationärrolle reißt dir kein vernünftig gearbeitetes 12kg Vorfach von bisschen Kopfschütteln!


Was der Thematik auch nie beachtet wird ist die ggf. Unterschiedliche Beeinflussung auf den Köder / das Köderspiel.  Schönstes Beispiel sind die Angler die sonst mit 0,28 FC angeln und als Ersatz dann ein stocksteifes (teilweise auch umanteltes) Stahl mit 14kg nehmen. Muss man sich nicht wundern, dass der 10cm Köder am 14g Kopf evtl. dann etwas anders arbeitet und langsamer sinkt, etc.


----------



## Gast (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



west1 schrieb:


> Seither habe ich ein paar hundert Hechte gefangen und keiner hat die Schnur durchgebissen.
> Ich verwende das Zeugs nicht weil ich Hecht fangen will, die sind nur Beifang. Ich angle hauptsächlich auf Barsch und auch bei denen ist das Fangergebnis gestiegen.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Mit zunehmend klareren Gewässern muss man sich nun mal anpassen wenn man auf Barsch oder Zander fischt.
Hecht ist bei mir auch "nur" Beifang, wobei ich an manchen Tagen mehr Hechte als Barsche fange 
Mir hat noch kein Hecht mein FC durchbissen, aber ich bin davon überzeugt das es daran liegt das ich zu 95% vertikal fische.
Dabei ist es nun mal so das der Haken immer im vorderen Maulbereich oder im Maulwinkel fasst und das FC nicht mit den Zähnen in Berührung kommt.
Das ein Hecht mühelos FC durchtrennt steht außer Frage, blöd, oder besser unwissend ist der, der das bezweifelt.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

@Franz, den haste aber nur gefangen, weil er geblendet war von der Schnur und dem Gummfischschwanz. Der wollte nämlich einfach nur in der Mitte durchschwimmen und hat dabei eben den "Haken" übersehen!

Denn, "Wat man nicht selber weiß, dat muss man sich erkläääären! So schon Tegtmeier!


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Da habe ich leider nicht im Detail nachgefragt - ich habe vom Fliegenfischen so gut wie keine Ahnung.



Dennoch Danke, hab ich was zum recherchieren..


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Dann hattest du aber def. entweder schlechte Fertigvorfächer benutzt oder sehr bescheiden selbst gearbeitet. An normalen Zandergeschirr mit einer herkömmlichen Stationärrolle reißt dir kein vernünftig gearbeitetes 12kg Vorfach von bisschen Kopfschütteln!


War jedes mal ein gutes neues Stahlvorfach 50 bis 60cm lang von der Rolle selbst gequetscht und war mitten drin richtig schön zerfasert abgerissen.


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Dabei ist es nun mal so das der Haken immer im vorderen Maulbereich oder im Maulwinkel fasst und das FC nicht mit den Zähnen in Berührung kommt.
> Das ein Hecht mühelos FC durchtrennt steht außer Frage, blöd, oder besser unwissend ist der, der das bezweifelt.



Ich angel meistens vom Ufer und meine hängen, die meisten auch ziemlich vorne. Ich mach aber auch nicht lange rum und gucke dass die so schnell wie möglich aus dem Wasser kommen.

Und zu deinem zweiten Satz, ja stimmt!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich schreibs jetzt halt mal und dann könnt ihr mich zerreisen so lange ihr wollt. #c
> 
> Vor Jahren hatte ich mal 14 Tage (4 halbe Angeltage) lang Ein Hardmono von Climax ausprobiert und glaub insgesamt 16 Hechte und ein paar Barsche gefangen. So ein Ergebnis hatte ich vorher so gut wie nie. Bin dann aber wieder zurück auf Stahl.
> Ein Jahr später habe ich wieder Auf Hardmono und FC gewechselt und die Stückzahlen wurden wieder mehr.
> ...



Warum soll man dich deswegen zerreissen?

Gut die einen werden behaupten Glück, die anderen Können. Wenns bei dir so funktioniert ist doch alles gut. Dass auch ein Stahl reissen oder brechen kann ist doch auch bekannt und entscheiden muss das sowieso jeder für sich.

Ich werds auf jeden Fall dann mal beim Wurmbaden ausprobieren, wenns was bringt ok wenn nicht so teuer ist FC heut auch nicht mehr. Hast du noch nen Tip welches FC?


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Das Hardmono von Climax das ich hatte wird nicht mehr hergestellt und deshalb verwende ich jetzt beim Strecke machen mit Gufi , Spinner usw. das Fluorocarbon in 0,55mm.  Sobald ich riefen oder so im FC feststelle tausche ich es aus.  
Bei verschiedenen Rigs auf Barsch FC von 0,30 - 0,45mm. Dropshot auch mal mit 0,25mm. Ich will nicht mit den Fischen Spielen sondern sie fangen und wenns mal sein muss hebe ich auch einen über 40er Barsch oder 50er Hecht mit der Rute mal schnell aus dem Wasser. 
Wenn ich mir irgendwo was bestelle oder mal im Laden kaufe bestell oder kaufe ich meistens ne Rolle mit von dem was grad da ist, auf Nahmen vom Hersteller guck ich nicht groß.
Beim Fischen mit Wurm auf Barsch kommt es auf die Montage an, je schneller die geführt wird desto mehr steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Hechte anbeißen.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



west1 schrieb:


> Das Hardmono von Climax das ich hatte wird nicht mehr hergestellt und deshalb verwende ich jetzt beim Strecke machen mit Gufi , Spinner usw. das Fluorocarbon in 0,55mm.  Sobald ich riefen oder so im FC feststelle tausche ich es aus.
> Bei verschiedenen Rigs auf Barsch FC von 0,30 - 0,45mm. Dropshot auch mal mit 0,25mm. Ich will nicht mit den Fischen Spielen sondern sie fangen und wenns mal sein muss hebe ich auch einen über 40er Barsch oder 50er Hecht mit der Rute mal schnell aus dem Wasser.
> Wenn ich mir irgendwo was bestelle oder mal im Laden kaufe bestell oder kaufe ich meistens ne Rolle mit von dem was grad da ist, auf Nahmen vom Hersteller guck ich nicht groß.
> Beim Fischen mit Wurm auf Barsch kommt es auf die Montage an, je schneller die geführt wird desto mehr steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Hechte anbeißen.



Danke!!!


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Bitte! 
So jetzt habe ich für nen Maul- und schreibfaulen Badenser mehr als genug geschrieben.:q


----------



## jkc (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

..."Für die Boddengewässer empfehle ich die 0,81 und 0,88 mm Varianten, da  die Boddenhechte äußerst aggressiv beißen. Daher sollte dieses auch auf  den Boddegewässern nur dann eingesetzt werden, wenn es beim Angeln nur  Nachläufer gibt."...


|kopfkrat|uhoh:

da steht doch schon dabei, dass es nix taugt.

:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## sevone (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



west1 schrieb:


> das Fluorocarbon in 0,55mm.  Sobald ich riefen oder so im FC feststelle tausche ich es aus.



Ich habe auch an die Bissfestigkeit dieses Materials geglaubt, bis ich am 55er einen glatten Abbiss hatte, der nichtmal hart war. Einem Angelkollegen ging es mit dem 65er von MB genauso.


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Woher wusste ich nur das sowas kommt! #c
Aber ihr dürft die anderen gerne davor warnen, hab ich nix dagegen ganz im Gegenteil!|supergri



sevone schrieb:


> Ich habe auch an die Bissfestigkeit dieses Materials geglaubt,



Ich glaub nicht dran und hab trotzdem mit dem Vorfach seit ich es verwende schon gute 300 Hechte gefangen und vorher mit dem Climax mal mindestens genauso viel.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Tja. Ich habe mich kürzlich mit einem sehr aktiven und erfolgreichen Fliegenfischer unterhalten und ihn gefragt ob er mit FC mehr fängt als mit Mono. Ganz klare Antwort: Ja - ohne jeden Zweifel!




Hallo,

könnte ich jetzt nicht sagen. Als damals das FC auf den Markt kam, musst man es einfach haben. Die Ernüchterung kam am Wasser. Ich konnte nicht feststellen, dass sich mit FC meine Fangergebnisse verbesserten und ich konnte 5 Forellengewässer, welche ich relativ oft befische direkt mit und ohne FC vergleichen. Einzig beim Nymphenfischen sehe ich einen kleinen Vorteil, wegen des höheren spezifischen Gewichts.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnte ich jetzt nicht sagen. Als damals das FC auf den Markt kam, musst man es einfach haben. Die Ernüchterung kam am Wasser. Ich konnte nicht feststellen, dass sich mit FC meine Fangergebnisse verbesserten und ich konnte 5 Forellengewässer, welche ich relativ oft befische direkt mit und ohne FC vergleichen. Einzig beim Nymphenfischen sehe ich einen kleinen Vorteil, wegen des höheren spezifischen Gewichts.
> 
> ...



Auch interessant! 
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das beim Fliegenfischen aussieht, nehmen Fliegenfischer in der Mehrheit eher FC oder eher andere Vorfachmaterialien?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Dann hattest du aber def. entweder schlechte Fertigvorfächer benutzt oder sehr bescheiden selbst gearbeitet. An normalen Zandergeschirr mit einer herkömmlichen Stationärrolle reißt dir kein vernünftig gearbeitetes 12kg Vorfach von bisschen Kopfschütteln!


Das kommt eigentlich nur auf das Hechtexemplar an - wie west1 das im Ergebnis schreibt. 

Ich vergleiche das gerne anschaulich bei dem möglicherweise auftretenden Best-Case- bzw. eben Worst-Case-Esox und einer scharfen Axt. 
Stahlvorfach auf Hauklotz drauflegen, ausholen mit der Axt und voll zuschlagen - und ?

Muss man nicht glauben, nur wer es erlebt hat glaubt es einfach.


----------



## Fruehling (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich schreibs jetzt halt mal und dann könnt ihr mich zerreisen so lange ihr wollt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch eine interessante Taktik - nennt man Einwandvorwegbehandlung. :q

Noch vor dem Aufstellen einer abstrusen These (genährt aus eigenen  Erfahrungen, denen per se der Charakter einer statistischen Erhebung  verliehen wird), werden die berechtigten Zweifler gleich mal als  Langweiler deklariert, indem man ihnen jedwedes "Zerreißen" zugesteht.




west1 schrieb:


> ...Vor Jahren hatte ich mal 14 Tage (4 halbe Angeltage) lang Ein Hardmono  von Climax ausprobiert und glaub insgesamt 16 Hechte und ein paar  Barsche gefangen. So ein Ergebnis hatte ich vorher so gut wie nie. Bin  dann aber wieder zurück auf Stahl....



Ein Vorfach aus Hardmono ist unter Wasser so sichtbar wie eins aus Metallgeflecht und hat bzgl. der Sichtigkeit rein gar nichts mit FC-Material zu tun! Wer's nicht glaubt, schaut sich die entsprechenden Brechungsindizes an.

Deine Beobachtungen streite ich damit selbstverständlich nicht ab, nur sind sie ursächlich eben nicht auf die Verwendung des HM-Materials zurückzuführen.




west1 schrieb:


> ...Ein Jahr später habe ich wieder Auf Hardmono und FC gewechselt und die Stückzahlen wurden wieder mehr.
> Seither habe ich ein paar hundert Hechte gefangen und keiner hat die  Schnur durchgebissen. Ein paar Jahre früher gingen mir im Rhein zwei  große Hechte flöten die sich in die Strömung stellen und nur mit dem  Kopf schüttelten bis das neue 12 Kg Stahl durch war.....



Dem:



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Dann hattest du aber def. entweder  schlechte Fertigvorfächer benutzt oder sehr bescheiden selbst  gearbeitet. An normalen Zandergeschirr mit einer herkömmlichen  Stationärrolle reißt dir kein vernünftig gearbeitetes 12kg Vorfach von  bisschen Kopfschütteln!...



...ist da wirklich wenig hinzuzufügen, außer vielleicht der Frage nach einer neuen Folge von Sharknado?


https://i.imgflip.com/1o2gut.jpg




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...Ich vergleiche das gerne anschaulich bei dem möglicherweise auftretenden  Best-Case- bzw. eben Worst-Case-Esox und einer scharfen Axt.
> Stahlvorfach auf Hauklotz drauflegen, ausholen mit der Axt und voll zuschlagen - und ?
> 
> Muss man nicht glauben, nur wer es erlebt hat glaubt es einfach.



Ich hab ja schon viel gelesen aber das toppt einen Großteil davon!

Noch viel anschaulicher ist ein solches Szenario übrigens dann, wenn man sich vorstellt, daß direkt unter dem Hauklotz eine Wasserstoffbombe gezündet wird! :q


----------



## west1 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Auch interessant!
> Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das beim Fliegenfischen aussieht, nehmen Fliegenfischer in der Mehrheit eher FC oder eher andere Vorfachmaterialien?



Hallo,

das ist, meiner Meinung nach, unterschiedlich. Es gibt welche die schwören drauf, andere sind strikte Gegner und wieder andere nehmen es gelegentlich, wie z.B. ich, meist beim Nymphenfischen.
Kann eventuell auch bei manchen Gewässern unterschiedlich sein#c. Ich kenne Gewässer, da macht man mit einem 16er Vorfach keinen Stich und ich kenne Gewässer, da ist den Fischen ein 20er vollkommen wurscht (auf normale Vorfächer, nicht FC bezogen).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Das wirklich zu verifizieren, an was bessere /schlechtere Fänge liegen, das müsste an Hand der vielen möglichen Aspekte und Details aber ne lange Versuchsreihe werden.

Kann ja am Vorfach liegen - aber evtl. nicht wg. Sichtbarkeit, sondern weil der Köder auf Grund unterschiedliche Dicke/Steifigkeit anders läuft..

Was mi wiederum wurscht wäre, wenn ich damit besser fangen würde, obs wegen Dicke oder Sichtbarkeit wäre (auch wenn ich mir Gedanken drüber machen würde)....

Ich bleibe dabei:
Stahl, wenn gezielt auf Hecht oder bei wirklich großer Hechtgefahr.

Ansonsten nach Geschmack...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Deswegen hab ich ja schon geschrieben:
Ich werds beim Wurmbaden (in dem Gewässer hats "normalöerweise" keine Hechte), geht dann auf Forelle und Barsch, mal testen und wenns was bringt ok und wenn nicht was solls.
Ansonsten bleibts halt bei Stahl! 

Wie auch schon gesagt: Diese Entscheidung, ob FC oder Stahl, muss jeder für sich selber treffen!!!


----------



## Blechinfettseb (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das kommt eigentlich nur auf das Hechtexemplar an - wie west1 das im Ergebnis schreibt.
> 
> Ich vergleiche das gerne anschaulich bei dem möglicherweise auftretenden Best-Case- bzw. eben Worst-Case-Esox und einer scharfen Axt.
> Stahlvorfach auf Hauklotz drauflegen, ausholen mit der Axt und voll zuschlagen - und ?
> ...




Sorry aber das ist Bullshit!

Du vergleichst nicht wirklich ein Axt mit einem Hecht????
Demzufolge kann ein Hecht Dir auch den Arm abbeißen? 

Stahl kann auf Grund fehlerhafter Quetschung reißen, das Material kann schlecht sein oder ein anderes Kleinteil gibt nach, aber ein vernünftiges Stahlvorfach (am besten noch 49fädig) wir niemals einfach von einem Hecht durchgebissen! Wenn das passiert, dann fischt du einfach nur billigsten Schrott! Ich angel sehr viel, nur auf Hecht und mit etlichen stattlichen Exemplaren gesegnet (während meiner Masterstudienzeit knapp 200Tage im Jahr und insgesamt schon 15 Jahre) und bis auf einen brechenden Snap und einem wegen fehlerhafter Verarbeitung durchgerutschten Vorfach habe ich noch nie gepackt ein Stahlvorfach zu zerstören? Mein 15kg Material hält verarbeitet an der Zugwaage knappe 13kg. Daher reißt auch ein gut verarbeitetes 12 kg nicht, weil vorher meine Bremse an der Rolle anspringt und Kopfschläge von der Rute gepuffert werden.


----------



## west1 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Zieh Mal ein gut gespanntes Stahlvorfach ein paar mal über die Zähne von einem Sägeblatt dann weist du ob es hält oder nicht!


----------



## Blechinfettseb (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



west1 schrieb:


> Zieh Mal ein gut gespanntes Stahlvorfach ein paar mal über die Zähne von einem Sägeblatt dann weist du ob es hält oder nicht!




Warum nicht gleich eine Flex oder warum nicht ein 6-kW-CO2-Laser?
Geschweige wie FC und Hardmono auf der Säge abschneiden würde.


----------



## Deep Down (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Ich angel sehr viel, nur auf Hecht und mit etlichen stattlichen Exemplaren gesegnet (während meiner Masterstudienzeit knapp 200Tage im Jahr und insgesamt schon 15 Jahre) und bis auf einen brechenden Snap und einem wegen fehlerhafter Verarbeitung durchgerutschten Vorfach habe ich noch nie gepackt ein Stahlvorfach zu zerstören?



Das würde ja bedeuten, dass Du bisher nur zwei Stahlvorfächer verschlissen hast und die Restzeit bis heute mit dem dritten Vorfach fischt! Da das nicht der Fall sein wird, mussten die Teile irgendwann ausrangiert werden! Warum?




Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Mein 15kg Material hält verarbeitet an der Zugwaage knappe 13kg. Daher reißt auch ein gut verarbeitetes 12 kg nicht, weil vorher meine Bremse an der Rolle anspringt und Kopfschläge von der Rute gepuffert werden.



Auf den bloßen Zugwaagentest und dadurch bedingtes Zerreißen kommt es aber in der Praxis nicht an! Da lauern ganz andere Gefahren für Stahlvorfächer! 
Mir hat letztens ein Hecht im Drill das 15kg Stahlvorfach von Savagear völlig zerknittert und zerknickt! Da war ich aber froh, dass das aufgrund dieser Schwächung nicht bereits im Drill zerrissen bzw. gebrochen ist, z.B. durch weitere Lastwechsel durch Kopfstöße und Schütteln. Der Drill war insgesamt zum Glück recht kurz. 
Auf ein Weiterfischen habe ich danach damit verzichtet. Damit war es Schrott.


----------



## Aalbubi (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Nach einem vermeintlichen Biss und einen direkt quittierten Anschlag ist mir auch ein Stahlvorfach gerissen. Dabei ist der Gummifisch mir entgegen geflogen. Sah bestimmt lustig aus. Mein Stahlvorfach hatte optisch betrachtet nur einen leichten Knick. Man kann mMn. nie sagen, wie stark es beschädigt ist. Ich bin jetzt eines besseren belehrt und werde bei jedem Knick tauschen. 

Offtopic: Könnte mir jemand sagen, ob beim Gummifischen ein ummanteltes Stahlvorfach doch noch in Ordnung ist? Beeinflusst es den Lauf des Köders zu sehr? Ich fische 5-15g Köpfe mit 5-15cm Ködern, wobei das Gesamtgewicht dann bei mir zwischen 10 und 30g liegt. Ich habe in Erinnerung, das ein ummanteltes Stahlvorfach nicht gleich bei jedem Schnipelhecht zerkräuselt und zerknickt.


----------



## Fruehling (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Vor vielen Jahren bereits habe ich das tendenzielle Verhalten und die Eigenschaften verschiedener Vorfachmaterialien mal in eine übersichtliche Form gebracht. 


Völlig unabhängig davon, welche Vergleiche auch hier im Thread zukünftig noch bemüht werden, bleibt festzustellen, daß jedes Vorfach in regelmäßigen Abständen auf seine Unversehrtheit geprüft werden muß. Zeigen sich Verschleißerscheinungen, sollte es sofort getauscht oder eingekürzt werden.

Die Frage nach der etwaigen Zahnsicherheit ist bereits nach einem durchbissenen Vorfach beantwortet. Nicht pro Angler, sondern ganz pauschal!

Die Eigenschaften eines bestimmten Materials sind bei denselben Umweltbedingungen überall gleich und eben nicht von Angler zu Angler unterschiedlich.

Das bedeutet aber nunmal nichts anderes, als daß es keinen Grund für diese andauernden "Relativierungsthreads" gibt, die immer und immer wieder dieselbe Frage stellen und die ebenso regelmäßig Angler auf den Plan rufen, die meinen, o.g. träfe auf sie nicht zu, weil

1. entweder die Fische über ganz andere Beißkräfte verfügen
2. die Muscheln in ihrem Gewässer ganz besonders ruppig nach ihren Vorfächern schnappen
3. sie grundsätzlich nur bei Minusgraden angeln gehen
4. im Bereich der verwendbaren Vorfachmaterialien gerade das Rad neu erfunden wurde
5. im Bereich der verwendbaren Vorfachmaterialien gerade die Glühbirne neu erfunden wurde
6. - [Freifeld zum Ausfüllen mit noch anderen Gründen] -


Vergleicht man die Härte der verwendbaren Vorfachmaterialien mit der Härte des Wirbeltierzahnschmelzes, schneiden auch Stahl oder TiNi eher bescheiden ab. Zahnschmelz ist in der Tat ungefähr doppelt so hart wie Stahl.

Oberwasser für die FC- oder HM-Fraktion?

Weit gefehlt! Denn der alles entscheidende Punkt kommt zum Schluß: Zahnschmelz ist ungefähr zehnmal so hart wie HM- oder FC-Material!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Ich brauch da keine Tabelle - ich bleibe für mich dabei:
Stahl, wenn gezielt auf Hecht oder bei wirklich großer Hechtgefahr.

Ansonsten nach Geschmack...


----------



## Fruehling (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Mir völlig egal, was Du brauchst oder nicht - lesen nämlich genug andere hier mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Dafür ist das auch gut!!


----------



## jkc (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> ...
> Offtopic: Könnte mir jemand sagen, ob beim Gummifischen ein ummanteltes Stahlvorfach doch noch in Ordnung ist?...



Hi, ich fische inzwischen beim winterlichen Barsch- und Zanderangeln im Zeitlupentempo mit ummantelten Stahl von 20kg Tragkraft. Unterschiede im Fangergebnis zu vorher (15Lbs und 20Lbs unumantelter Stahl) oder zu Flourocarbon verwendenden Angelkollegen gibt es nicht.
Nur halten meine Vorfächer dadurch länger und sollte mal ein Wobbler geworfen werden überschlägt der seltener.
Beim Hechtangeln geht es bei mir so ab 20kg Tragkraft los und das nur beim Gufiangeln wo die Köder nicht überschlagen; bei großen Ködern fische ich 100Lbs ummantelten Stahl, da knickt auch so schnell nix - in aller Regel fische ich diese Vorfächer bis sie abreißen, die Ummantelung runter geraspelt ist oder mein Köderretter sie versaut.

Grüße JK


----------



## Aalbubi (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Danke jkc für deine Meinung! Das hört sich zwar alles ziemlich grob an, aber einen Versuchs ist es mir definitiv wert. 

Ich fische mittlerweile auch etwas gröbere Schnüre an der Spinnrute und konnte nichts negatives feststellen. Die 2 Meter die ich dadurch verliere sind mir egal. Ich konnte dieses Jahr fast alle Hänger lösen und habe zudem auch mehr Fisch gefangen.

Dann werde ich mal ein gutes Stück gröber beim Stahlvorfach gehen. Dem Fisch und natürlich dem Geldbeutel zur Liebe.

Danke!


----------



## Danlewex (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Völlig unabhängig davon, welche Vergleiche auch hier im Thread zukünftig noch bemüht werden, bleibt festzustellen, daß jedes Vorfach in regelmäßigen Abständen auf seine Unversehrtheit geprüft werden muß. Zeigen sich Verschleißerscheinungen, sollte es sofort getauscht oder eingekürzt werden.

Diese beiden Sätze sagen komplett alles zu diesem Thema, Vorfach ist und bleibt Geschmackssache! |krach: #6


----------



## Fruehling (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Wie bitte?


----------



## Danlewex (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Alles gut, kann dir da nur zustimmen! #6


----------



## west1 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Danlewex schrieb:


> Völlig unabhängig davon, welche Vergleiche auch hier im Thread zukünftig noch bemüht werden, bleibt festzustellen, daß jedes Vorfach in regelmäßigen Abständen auf seine Unversehrtheit geprüft werden muß. Zeigen sich Verschleißerscheinungen, sollte es sofort getauscht oder eingekürzt werden.
> 
> Diese beiden Sätze sagen komplett alles zu diesem Thema, Vorfach ist und bleibt Geschmackssache! |krach: #6



#6#6#6#6

In regelmäßigen Abständen ist bei mir mindestens nach jeden Hecht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Daher reißt auch ein gut verarbeitetes 12 kg nicht, weil vorher meine Bremse an der Rolle anspringt und Kopfschläge von der Rute gepuffert werden.


Das ist noch nichtmal was an Theorie - das ist einfach nur Wunschdenken und entspricht nicht der möglicherweisen Realität. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal ein gutes Stück gröber beim Stahlvorfach gehen. Dem Fisch und natürlich dem Geldbeutel zur Liebe.


Kann ich nur empfehlen! 
Ein Fakt ist auch im wahrsten Sinne einleuchtend: Es kommt drauf an, ob ein Stahlvorfach scheuchen kann: Klarwasser und Licht.
Gut Haltbarkeit ist oft am wichtigsten, wenn man neue Köder oder neue Gewässerabschnitte ausprobiert.

Und es wurde schon trefflich was zu der Relevanz der Fäden zum restlichen Kunstködergedöns und der Unnatürlichkeit geschrieben.

Ich angele nicht nur eine Stahlvorfachsorte, sind min. 10 unterschiedliche Arten im Mäppchen dabei, und wenn es nicht läuft, wechsele ich eben auch das Stahlvorfach. 
Und Bingo wenn es rockt - passt eben genau das eine heute und hier! #6 Der Fisch (Esox) entscheidet ...


----------

